# Newbie - Assistance - Premiere XL4 Upgrade



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

Guys,

I've been trying very hard to disseminate all the valuable information that has been laid out on these forums, but I'm getting into a little bit of a tailspin and was hoping someone could help me, please. I've tried reading the various postings and many pages contained within, but I must be dense apparently. I have decent Windows knowledge, but limited Linux knowledge. I'm pretty good at a Command Line (DOS).

So I have a Premiere XL4 with a 2TB hard drive. I purchased a WD Red 4TB hard drive and was wanting to copy from 2TB to the 4TB.

Question 1: From what I'm gathering is that MFS Tools 3.2 is the recommended choice in this task vs. JMFS Live vs WinMFS (seems no longer available?), correct for a 4TB drive in a Premiere XL4?

Question 2: I read somewhere that I could use a Data Duplicator to copy the Sata drives, but I haven't seen any confirmation on expanding the image on the 4TB drive and how to do so? Or am I totally off base and revert back to accomplishing using MFS Tools 3.2?

Hate to ask a questions that's probably been asked a million times, but I would be grateful for any guidance you may have to offer. I'm just trying to consolidate the necessary steps to get this accomplished:

From Testing the New Drive for Errors.... Copy, Expand, Supersize?

Help Please!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MFSTools 3.2 will copy, expand all in 1 operation, but its a Linux command line style. You can just read the 1st page on that forum and skip to the last 10(?) pages for the command line that does the expanding (I think it had a "-ix" switch.)


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> MFSTools 3.2 will copy, expand all in 1 operation, but its a Linux command line style. You can just read the 1st page on that forum and skip to the last 10(?) pages for the command line that does the expanding (I think it had a "-ix" switch.)


ThAbtO, Thank you, I am so grateful for the response.

So it appears, this will be my command:

mfstool copy -ai /dev/sdA /dev/sdB Correct?

Do I need to do anything with the Brand New drive that I'm getting? Partition, Format, Test?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Try this post, it may or may not be accurate for you. You can always post in that thread for more help. (instead of a separate thread.)

MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

DRich said:


> ThAbtO, Thank you, I am so grateful for the response.
> 
> So it appears, this will be my command:
> 
> ...


You need to make sure your drive specs are correct, /dev/sdA (source drive) /dev/sdB (target drive)... if this is incorrect then it will wipe/write to the wrong drive (perhaps one of your system drives instead.

I think the command is "mfstool info" or "fdisk -l" (lowercase L) to get the proper info.

You can test the drive with the manufacturer's drive test program, but there is no need to partition or format since its different than from a PC or MAC.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> You need to make sure your drive specs are correct, /dev/sdA (source drive) /dev/sdB (target drive)... if this is incorrect then it will wipe/write to the wrong drive (perhaps one of your system drives instead.
> 
> I think the command is "mfstool info" or "fdisk -l" (lowercase L) to get the proper info.
> 
> You can test the drive with the manufacturer's drive test program, but there is no need to partition or format since its different than from a PC or MAC.


Thank you so much for the guidance. I'll give it a shot and update how it went.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

So I am feeling incredibly stupid.

So the only version of MFS Tools 3.2 I could find was from this site: OneDrive

So I attempt to make an image from the .iso and it's not making the CD a bootable CD? I can see a "boot" folder; a file "config.isoclient; a file "liveboot"; and a file MFSTools_3.2_i586-read-only.i686-0.0.34.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong???


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You just burn a .iso file to disc using your favorite ISO Burning software.

Then, you might need to direct your PC to boot from the disc using your favorite way of accomplishing that...

-KP


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> You just burn a .iso file to disc using your favorite ISO Burning software.
> 
> Then, you might need to direct your PC to boot from the disc using your favorite way of accomplishing that...
> 
> -KP


Apparently, I had to switch my Dell Inspiron into Legacy Boot Mode first before it would boot from the CD.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

DRich said:


> Apparently, I had to switch my Dell Inspiron into Legacy Boot Mode first before it would boot from the CD.


That is correct. The ISO does not support UEFI booting. I will add that information to the post where the download is.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

jmbach said:


> That is correct. The ISO does not support UEFI booting. I will add that information to the post where the download is.


So apparently, the MFStool copy started off well last night and monitored my 2TB to 4TB copy up to 0.67%. This morning I wake up to my drive dock/disk duplicator not recognizing the drives and the screen on the laptop just showing a cursor in the upper left hand corner. Yay me! :-\

Question, if I just use my Disk Duplicator to match images on the disks.... all I would need to do next would be to just Expand the 4TB drive, correct? If so, how would one do that?

I read about Supersizing, but not sure if even comes into play and if it does, should I do that too?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

DRich said:


> So apparently, the MFStool copy started off well last night and monitored my 2TB to 4TB copy up to 0.67%. This morning I wake up to my drive dock/disk duplicator not recognizing the drives and the screen on the laptop just showing a cursor in the upper left hand corner. Yay me! :-\
> 
> Question, if I just use my Disk Duplicator to match images on the disks.... all I would need to do next would be to just Expand the 4TB drive, correct? If so, how would one do that?
> 
> I read about Supersizing, but not sure if even comes into play and if it does, should I do that too?


Make sure your laptop does not automatically go into power saving mode if no keyboard or mouse input is detected. Some computers has BIOS settings that control this.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Problem is that you are limited to 2TiB partition size so you would not be able to use the whole 4TB unless you have a native 2TB image to start with.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

jmbach said:


> Problem is that you are limited to 2TiB partition size so you would not be able to use the whole 4TB unless you have a native 2TB image to start with.


jmbach, never even though of the Bios. Thank you. I wish I could buy you a beer. 

So even though my "new" drive has been partially written to.... I shouldn't have any problems just starting the whole process over, correct?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

If you use MFSAdd to expand the image after you use your drive duplicator, you need to run apmfix to coalesce the partition pair otherwise the TiVo will divorce the recording space but keep the application space that describes the recording space.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I did update the ISO so you might want to re-download it.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Supersize will adf a few more hours of recording space.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

How are the drives connected to your computer. Specifically what port is being used on the computer.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

DRich said:


> jmbach, never even though of the Bios. Thank you. I wish I could buy you a beer.
> 
> So even though my "new" drive has been partially written to.... I shouldn't have any problems just starting the whole process over, correct?


Should not be an issue. If you want some guarantee, you can use the manufacturer diagnostic to do a quick erase of the drive.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

Would you have any recommendations on the syntax of using MFSadd and apmfix? Are those commands contained within the .iso?

jmbach, I burned the .iso image last night, so I should be good, correct?

BTW, thank you for helping me. I am VERY grateful to you!


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

jmbach said:


> How are the drives connected to your computer. Specifically what port is being used on the computer.


jmbach,

I'm using an i5 laptop, with a disk duplicator - Amazon.com: YKS Aluminum USB 3.0 to SATA Dual Bay External Hard Drive Docking Station for 2.5 or 3.5in HDD, SSD with Hard Drive Duplicator/Cloner Function [6TB Support]: Computers & Accessories

Unfortunately, my laptop only has a 2.0 USB port and so I was using that to connect this unit. Thoughts?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I updated the links around midnight. 

You have an XL 4 so that should have a native 2TB image correct?


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

jmbach said:


> I updated the links around midnight.
> 
> You have an XL 4 so that should have a native 2TB image correct?


Correct.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

DRich said:


> jmbach,
> 
> I'm using an i5 laptop, with a disk duplicator - Amazon.com: YKS Aluminum USB 3.0 to SATA Dual Bay External Hard Drive Docking Station for 2.5 or 3.5in HDD, SSD with Hard Drive Duplicator/Cloner Function [6TB Support]: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Unfortunately, my laptop only has a 2.0 USB port and so I was using that to connect this unit. Thoughts?


By using the USB 2.0 port you do avoid the potential issue with the uas module. It just slower.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

So the the command would be mfsadd -x /dev/sdX and then apmfix /dev/sdX. Where sdX is your TiVo drive.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

jmbach said:


> By using the USB 2.0 port you do avoid the potential issue with the uas module. It just slower.


Seems it will take FOREVER... but I'm okay with that if I can get it done right.

But before I left the house today, I decided to just use the Disk Duplicator in hopes that I could just find out how to Expand it... and then possibly Supersize it, but I don't see much detail explaining those processes or the syntaxes needed.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I prefer to try to keep as much of the recording space in a native TiVo layout so I use mfscopy for everything up to 4TB. I figured TiVo must have a reason for preferring the layout that way. But adding a partition has been around forever and have not heard any complaints or operational issues.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah, the only reason I tried with the Disk Duplicator was because I figured the speed within the unit would be immensely faster than what was copying via the 2.0 USB, especially after seeing the unit disconnect. However, I did order two of these cables if I need to go back to MSFtools.

Amazon Prime Now


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

jmbach said:


> I prefer to try to keep as much of the recording space in a native TiVo layout so I use mfscopy for everything up to 4TB. I figured TiVo must have a reason for preferring the layout that way. But adding a partition has been around forever and have not heard any complaints or operational issues.


jmbach,

If you were to recommend for me to go the MFStools route, I would certainly take heed to your advice.

Again, I am EXTREMELY grateful for your guidance. This forum has been fantastic helping such a newbie like myself.


----------



## DRich (Apr 3, 2017)

SUCCESS!!!

jmbach, I am so very very grateful at your knowledge.

For the sake of other Newbie's, like myself. I upgraded from a 2TB HDD to a 4TB HDD.

I used a $30 Disk Duplicator that I purchased on Amazon: Amazon.com: Salcar USB 3.0 to SATA Dual Bay USB 3.0 Hard Drive Docking Station with Offline Clone Function for 2.5 Inch & 3.5 Inch HDD SSD SATA I/ II/ III Support 2x 6TB Aluminium (Silver): Computers & Accessories

I inserted the Original Tivo Hard Drive into HDD1 within the device and the New - Blank HDD into HDD2.

Held the button for 3 seconds and it started the cloning process and went to work.

Returned from work and the cloning process was completed.

As per jmbach's guidance, I booted using the .iso from jmbach's MFStools 3.2 image.

Upon startup, Username is root, and Password is Tivo

I then entered the commands: mfsadd -x /dev/sdX

Then apmfix /dev/sdX. sdX is your TiVo drive.

I then installed the NEW drive and started my Tivo Premiere XL4. Upon bootup, I was given a warning that it could not detect my "External Storage Device". ??? (I never had an external storage device). Tivo then asked me if I wished to proceed, but it would Remove my External Device. I selected Proceed. The Tivo initiates the process and then it reboots itself.

Tivo goes through it's normal startup procedure and Lo' and Behold..... I have an Upgraded Tivo Premiere!!!

I want to extend a special thank you to jmbach and ThAbtO for taking time to assist me and try to get me through this process. Hopefully this will help guide others into a successful upgrade process.

THANK YOU.... THANK YOU!!!


----------



## SeaBat_B (Jun 23, 2017)

After about a Month of lurking and reading everything I could about upgrading my Premiere from a (weaknees) 1tb to a 3tb WD red, I finally pulled the plug and did what DRich said in the previous post using the Disk duplicator. It worked great. I now have 479 (I think) hours of HD.

There are a lot of people on here posting all the time and helping out people and I'd Like say thanks. I'm not much of a talker, mostly I just read 'til I find what I need. So Thank you to all the posters who try so hard to help everybody, again Thank You.


----------

